# BCA on hold for the moment.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

due to the death of my mother i will be away from the site for a while.
i will do my best to check in once in a while.
sorry for the inconvenience this cause to any one i have outstanding arrangements with.

Adrian


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

o wow, i'm sorry to hear adrian, cant even begin to know how life could feel. We are here for ya though


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Bro'
If we can do anything you know where we are.
Our hearts are with you & yours.
Don


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Really sorry to heard that, hope all goes well. Take care Adrian!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My condolences. Take care of yourself and your family, we will be here when you come back.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Best thoughts to your and yours. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

My condolences as well, I couldn't imagine losing my mother. Best wishes to you and yours through this very tough time.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My deepest condolences to you & your family Adrian.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Adrian. A post like this really puts other troubles in perspective.
Peace & energy to you.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

My thoughts are with you Adrian
and Family 


Peace
John


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Adrian.

My condolences go out to you, your wife and kids, and your extended families. Having a parent die is really crappy. I knew when my dad passed it would happen one day (as he had end stage Alzheimers). The sad thing was it was on my Honeymoon and my dad was unable to make it to my wedding due to his condition.

I'll say a prayer for you and yours this evening. Adrian, "Keep Strong and Carry On" (anonymous).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry for your loss. my condolences.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and your family.
Take care


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Adrian, i know is hard  If u need anything just let us know


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry for your lost. 
take care


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

My prayer is with you & your family !!!!!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

very sorry to hear. take the time you need..we will be here when your ready. 
may she rest in peace.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss Adrian, I hope that you will find comfort at this difficult time, thinking of all the good times you guys shared. Take care of yourself and your family. 
Candy


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss my condolences to you and your family. Amber


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this tragic event Adrian.
My thoughts & prayers go out to you & your family.
We are all here to support you through this.
You know where we are.


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

hey man it's a tough go I've been there (with my dad)...if you need it, you name it and I'll do it...

Dean


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks every one for the kind words.
and i know that every one here is here for me if i need them.
and am very grateful for this community.
coming here always has a way of putting a smile on my face even in time of despair.
so thanks every one.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Take care Adrian. Don't worry, we'll still be here when things calm down for you. Sorry to hear about your mom.

Anthony


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Adrian I don't know you personally, but my thoughts are with you. My own mother passed away last year almost to the day (May 27th). It still hurts more than I can tell. I feel for you from the bottom of my heart.

Franck.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope that you'll do better!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

My condolences. Take all the time you need to grieve and mourn with your family, the fishy world will still be here.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Adrian.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

My deepest condolences to your family and you. My thoughts are with you

take care of yourself


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to here about the loss. its the little joys right now that will get u through this tuff time. i know ur family with grow closer threw this and enjoy the times u had! agian like everyone else i am here if u need anything.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Awww i am sorry for your loss adrian. Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

(((((HUGS)))))) Adrian to you and your family. Very sorry for your loss. If you need help with anything even w/c or getting food just let me know I will do my best.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, I lost both my grandmas in teh past 3 months I know it can be hard! 

Best wishes


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss  Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. As others have said ...heads up, look at the good times.I lost my mom 30 years ago and my dad last fall . Never a good thing to go through . May your God guide and comfort you though the difficult times ahead .
bill


----------

